# Congruent merit?



## DaveJes1979 (Nov 27, 2006)

All,

I seem to only have secondary sources that discuss the Reformed rejection of "congruent merit" in justification. I'm trying to find some primarcy sources in the writings of the early reformers and/or confessions.

Thanks for anyone who can be of some bibliographical help here.


----------



## DTK (Nov 27, 2006)

DaveJes1979 said:


> All,
> 
> I seem to only have secondary sources that discuss the Reformed rejection of "congruent merit" in justification. I'm trying to find some primarcy sources in the writings of the early reformers and/or confessions.
> 
> Thanks for anyone who can be of some bibliographical help here.


For starters, you might want to consult Turretin, _Institutes of Elenctic Theology_, Volume 2, 17th topic, Fifth Question: The Merit of Works, where he asks and answers, "Is there a merit of congruity or condignity? Do good works merit eternal life? We deny against the Romanists." He tends to be so helpful with such subjects, and many others.

DTK


----------

